# Erratic idle 93 HB



## fsglover (Jan 14, 2011)

262 miles.4cyl,5spd. Truck has started to idle a little funny at low spd like around the parking lot or pulling up to red light. It will go from 1k down to 500 and sometimes up to 1200. Truck has been bucking when decelerating. Previous owner had truck log - said mass air flow sensor was changed at 230k. I cleaned trottle body yesterday and tps. seemed to get worse so I replaced the tps. Still same. Seems to drive fine 65 down interstate. i know it could be alot of diferent things I just wanted some advice before I begin guessing at new parts. No check engine light ever came on. I will check to see if any codes were stored tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Possibly the IACV valve, which controls the idle, is either bad or needs to be cleaned.


----------



## fsglover (Jan 14, 2011)

Is that the idle air control? I will do some research and see where its at. Try to clean it first. See what happens. Thanks for info. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

iacv is on the side of the throttle camber....
are you throwing any codes? I was leaning towards the mas
check for vacuum leaks too


----------



## fsglover (Jan 14, 2011)

Going to check codes tonight and check for vac leaks. Thanks


----------



## fsglover (Jan 14, 2011)

Haven't checked codes yet but truck ran perfect in the way home. No crazy idle. Would make me think a sensor instead of vac leak but not sure yet. I will check codes and continue to investigate. The them gauge was noticably a little higher on the way home - that was the only difference in this morning when it ran erratic like I posted before.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a bad connection? check & clean the connectors and see what happens


----------



## blakesommers77 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine did something similar a while ago, to me it seemed like something in the throttle body but you said you already cleaned yours, I just got on it pretty hard and it fixed itself  thats a Nissan for ya I guess


----------

